# roter stern wird blauer stern



## blubber (30. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute,
bin kurz vorm durchdrehn. 
Wär jemand so nett, und würde mir diesen roten Stern in Photoshop einfach blau- und silberfarben machen?





Ich probier jetzt schon ne Stunde an diesem schexxx rum, weil ich mich überhaupt net mit ps auskenn. Fürn Freak hier dürfte das ja in 10 sekunden erledigt sein !? 

wäre echt super...
bye


----------



## Jan Seifert (30. Dezember 2002)

Tipp:
[STRG] + [U]











mfg


----------



## blubber (30. Dezember 2002)

vielen Dank


----------



## subzero (31. Dezember 2002)

du kannst auch ebene drüber legen..diese mit einer farbe füllen..und dann in den ebenen modi rumspieeln... (oda einfach nur mit "farbe" ein färben ...)


----------

